# Influx in pax 5 star ratings



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

anyone else seeing the majority of pax ratings being 5 stars lately? When I ask if they're new to Uber they all say no they've been using it for a long time. I feel I read another post that Uber reset pax ratings but can't recall where I read this or if it was even true. But seems odd about 90% of my pax ratings this past week were 5. And after taking them somewhere I find that extremely hard to believe.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> anyone else seeing the majority of pax ratings being 5 stars lately? When I ask if they're new to Uber they all say no they've been using it for a long time. I feel I read another post that Uber reset pax ratings but can't recall where I read this or if it was even true. But seems odd about 90% of my pax ratings this past week were 5. And after taking them somewhere I find that extremely hard to believe.


Uber manipulates everything.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Funny, I've been seeing a lot more sub 4.5s lately.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Everyone should default to 3 stars, drivers and pax. Then rate 4 stars for extra stuff that a 3 star driver didn't offer. Maybe a 3 star driver had a tiny cramped car with no leg room but other wise clean and not smelly. In comparison a 4 star driver would have a little bigger or new car that can be more comfortable. Car isn't the only parameter. To rate 5 stars I think feedback should be in order with those stickers. If everyone rated 5 stars then there is no room for improvement.

I get my reports and a lot don't give any stars or any feedback at all. Defaulting at 3 for riders and pax and changing to 1 and 2 or 4 and 5 would be the reviews that are below or above average for whatever reasons. 

Last 5oo trips seems high for older ratings to drop off for drivers, maybe 2oo. Riders probably don't ride as much as Drivers drive so their older ratings should drop off faster, like every 50 or so.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

All airport runs are 5 stars now. And they all seem nice to have a 5 star ratings .


----------



## Plotlylover (Nov 30, 2016)

5 stars to uber for taking that away from us


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I've seen a majority of 5 star riders too. I just assume they're new and Uber's doing a promotion. If so, i consider it a positive. Hopefully they're trying to expand their/our customer base. All I see is ads for drivers. Side hustle deeze nuts!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It could be possible if people go away from their location they might start with 5


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

All pax start with a 5.0


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> All pax start with a 5.0


I know. But they've all taken Uber several times. But I'm not seeing it as much now as I was when I posted this. It was almost every pax for about a week.


----------

